# New stove offerings from Sterno (LLC)



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Rather than just comment, I thought I put up some original content. I've posted this at several other boards. Thought folks here would like to see what the market offers these days.
******************

The folks at Sterno have two new(er) offering I thought I'd pass along.

First is the Sterno 70186 Camp Stove Kit - a new take on the classic folding stove Sterno has offered for decades.


















Yes, it folds like the classic but comes with a pan, cup and spork. It is offered for about $13 depending on the outlet.










Classic stove offered for decades. About $11 (Wallmart price).

The new stove 'kit' folds neatly into the pan. Much nicer than the classic.

Size - 7.4 x 7.1 x 3.6 inches and you will have to tote about 2 pounds. It's designed to use either size of fuel can - and that's the cool part. Or the hot part actually&#8230;.

As I've noted in other posts, Sterno canned fuel is safe for indoor use but really doesn't get hot enough to cook with - no frying hamburgers with the canned stuff. All is not lost. You can use a Trangia burner - or a soda can stove for the heat source. Denatured alcohol burns much hotter and will work well to cook your hamburgers&#8230;and other fun foods.

Is it worth the extra 2 bucks? Well if the pan, cup and spork are part of your kit already, maybe not - but if you are building - say, a DIY Disaster kit (hint), $13 will give you a lot to work with and will set nicely in your Yukon ruck.

Sterno stove #2 is the Sterno Inferno Ultralight Camp Stove - about $25.









This is really cool kit stuff as well.

The pot holds two cups of liquid, usually the amount of hot water needed to bring a Mountain House meal to life, and will work with most wet pack canned foods. The cup has heat sink fins very much like the far more expensive Jet Boil system.

At 4.5 x 4.5 x 7 inches and 9.6 oz (not counting fuel), it is lighter than the stove listed above. The system will store two full cans of the 7 oz fuel. Or. Or you can also use a standard Trangia burner/soda can stove and carry a bottle of denatured alcohol for fuel and you should have quite the set up.

Yeah, there are "better" stoves - I know - I already own most of them. But for a low cost kit to sit in the car or an emergency kit for the home&#8230;well, it is a low cost option that gives you more options for your cooking. Hot food on demand can be a big morale booster and in cold weather, a lifesaver.

The canned fuel will last -if not forever, certainly a very long time. I have a can made in 1947 that still boils water&#8230; And canned fuel will sit, safely, in the car or home for years with no loss in heating capacity.

Worth a look, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Looks pretty cool. Might have to pick one up. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*DKR....*

That's pretty cool. Just ordered two....one for me, one for the bounty hunter. Can't pass this up....much better for the BOB than the Coleman stove I have!
Thanks for the info! :2thumb::beercheer:


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

U R most welcome. I was surprised to see the new offerings, so figured folks here would be surprised as well.

Guess I'm on the 'right' board.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

We have a couple of the first one shown. It didn't have the spork though.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Pessimistic2 said:


> That's pretty cool. Just ordered two....one for me, one for the bounty hunter. Can't pass this up....much better for the BOB than the Coleman stove I have!
> Thanks for the info! :2thumb::beercheer:


Yes, but two is one and one is none. I wonder what happens when you are out of sterno? Or fuel for the Coleman stove? I like to have a few options, but not all in my BOB. I have a duffel bag where I keep all the options.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

weedygarden said:


> Yes, but two is one and one is none. I wonder what happens when you are out of sterno? Or fuel for the Coleman stove? I like to have a few options, but not all in my BOB. I have a duffel bag where I keep all the options.


Case of sterno should do it....ya gotta remember my BOB's are basically just for "temporary stuff," like if I can't refuel for some reason on my way to the BOL, and I get hung up for a few days. If I actually had to survive "long-term" just starting out with my BOB's, I'd likely be in deep doo-doo!! Daniel Boone, I am NOT!! 
:help:


----------

